# What is the difference between a runt and a peanut?



## Parkinson Farms

Hello everyone, :biggrin::biggrin2:

What is the difference between a runt and a peanut? I want to know because it looks like Ziva has a really small runt in her litter. I just wanted to know the difference. All the kits are fine and even the runt has a huge stomach from milk. Also when can I start touching them? I want to properly count them but I cant with them laying on each other and flopping around. I end up counting the same one twice. LOL! AlsoI wanna make sure the ones who end up on the bottom of the pile are getting feed. I just don't want Ziva to abandon or kill them. THat would be terrible.:shock:


----------



## CCWelch

I cannot answer about the difference between a peanut and a runt except that maybe a peanut is the runt of a mini sized breed? possibly something that got double dwarf genes.

If you have been handling Ziva all along, then give her a treat to distract her then you can handle her babies. I have NEVER had doe reject or kill her babies because I touched them(even wild ones). If she is not a grumpy doe, she might watch you handling her kits just to see you are not hurting them. I usually handle them the first day then make a check each day(quick peek) for the first week, then I start handling a bit more. Eyes will usually open between day 10 and 14 and ears in that time frame will open too. then the babies will start climbing all over and exploring the nest box area. Usually by 3 to 3 ns a half weeks they are jumping out of the nest and eating moms food as well as still nursing.


----------



## Parkinson Farms

Thank you very much. I've handled Ziva alot but she isn't the kind that loves to cuddle. SHe likes to keep her distance.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Peanuts are when the kits gets 2 copies of the dwarfing gene. Breeds with the gene only require 1 copy to be a dwarf. Since both parents would have the gene, there is a 25% chance that a kit will get 2 copies of it and be a peanut. It is a 50% chance they will get 1 copy and 25% they won't get it at all. Peanuts do not survive and usually don't last more than a couple weeks. 

Runts are a kit that is the smallest of the litter and usually is noticeably smaller than the rest. Runts can still do well, but may need some extra feedings and care to make sure they are getting enough to eat. You can try holding Ziva over the runt (take it out of the nest and do this separate from the other kits) so see if it will nurse. Try to do this at least once a day and at a time when they would not have just nursed. However, if the kit has a full belly when you check and is growing, this may not be needed.

You should be able to touch the kits now. Don't do it for too long, just enough to check they are getting fed and the make sure they are all there. Try to limit it to around 5-10 minutes at a time and once or twice a day. Once they start coming out of the nest box, you can handle them more.


----------



## pamnock

Achondroplasia dwarfism (a dominant mutation that Korr_and_Sophieexplains in her post) is the one we most commonly see in rabbits that is lethal when 2 copies of the gene are inherited - the "peanuts".

However, there are over 200 forms of dwarfism known, many of which are not fatal. Other genes also regulate growth and development in rabbits, so it is possible to get a very small rabbit that is not an achondroplasia dwarf.


----------



## Parkinson Farms

Thank you very much everyone. Ziva has one that is absolutly tiny, much smaller than the rest. I'm sure it's a runt.


----------



## mistyjr

And peanuts only live for 3+ days and they just suffer, They dont eat and just waste away, I had a few in my jersey woolies but they didnt make it with an day, they got pts.


----------



## Parkinson Farms

awe  That's terrible. I'm sorry Misty


----------

